# I'm fed up with a certain company...



## CannibalSam (Oct 20, 2011)

Today was the day I was to receive 50+ heat transfers in the mail! OH BOY! Well I go online, and in my email I get a notification from my credit company saying I have a statement ready to go. That means I have a bill to pay....well....that can't be. I haven't used the card since January. I check it, and it turns out I had been accidentally charged twice by the company I've been using to order transfers from. No big deal, I'll fight it and ask for a refund. Done. I move on with my morning, and soon my transfers arrive! Joy of joys, it's like Christmas morning! The transfers initially look great.....that is until I take a closer look. Every single sheet had 1 or 2 patches of missing ink. The ink hadn't cured 100% and was sent to me still wet, apparently. This is the 2nd time this has happened with the same company. I don't want to name any names, but can anyone recommend me a new company that has excellent turn around time, prices and the plastisol transfer actually feels soft and smooth and ISN'T WET WHEN IS SENT TO ME?!

I'm seriously considering just outsourcing my designs and just getting a screenprinter to print all my stuff now....ugh.


----------



## Flip (Mar 1, 2012)

Sorry to hear about your experience, always irritating when that happens.

Where did you get the transfers from? This way, other members can watch out for similar experiences when ordering from that company. 

Anyway, you can start here. I think most of them, if not all, give out sample packs so you can check out their work. 
Some of the companies that keep seeing in threads are Transfer Express, F&M Expressions, Versatranz:

http://www.t-shirtforums.com/heat-press-heat-transfers/t4095.html

http://www.t-shirtforums.com/plastisol-transfers/t77081.html

Good luck!


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

> I don't want to name any names, but can anyone recommend me a new company that has excellent turn around time, prices and the plastisol transfer actually feels soft and smooth and ISN'T WET WHEN IS SENT TO ME?!


By leaving out the information, it makes it harder to suggest other companies to work with. 

Also, by saying "a certain company..." and "don't want to name names", it makes people more curious about who it is than if you would have just stated the company as part of your overall post 

There's nothing wrong with sharing your honest experiences on the forums with companies. When people have a great experience and share, that helps others decide which companies to work with. The opposite is also true. 

I don't think it's commonplace for any company to send out transfers that are patchy and wet. If you work with them, I'm sure they'll take care of it. 

As John mentioned above, we have a whole list of companies that members have used to get custom plastisol transfers done here: http://www.t-shirtforums.com/plastisol-transfers/t77081.html

I don't think there is a "perfect" company there (or anywhere ). But most all of them stand behind their work if an issue comes up.


----------



## wormil (Jan 7, 2008)

I often wonder what is the point of posting if you don't name names, to vent I guess. I had this happen once on a super rush job, called Semo and they overnighted new transfers, no question asked. In the effort to get my transfers out on time the pressman sped up the dryer. Everyone makes mistakes, what's important is how they handle them.


----------



## dlac (Apr 8, 2008)

Let me once more throw in my $.02. I do custom art for clients and myself.. I also sell a fair amount of shirts with stock transfers on them and have been doing that since the mid 90's. I have used them all, both for custom and stock I used to buy close to 100dozen a month.. I have found that Dowling Graphics Press the best.. I use them exclusivly now for all my custom work.. They are exceptionally reasonably priced. They recommend a white backing if they think I need it for darks.. the coveraged is incredible and there is no thick ink build up.. I recently did some process things and again.. Incredible.. And best of all, anytime I have had a problem I call and they not only solve it but act like they really care... Hows that for service..
dlac


----------



## CannibalSam (Oct 20, 2011)

wormil said:


> I often wonder what is the point of posting if you don't name names, to vent I guess. I had this happen once on a super rush job, called Semo and they overnighted new transfers, no question asked. In the effort to get my transfers out on time the pressman sped up the dryer. Everyone makes mistakes, what's important is how they handle them.


That's the exact same company I used. I just returned the transfers this afternoon.


----------



## wormil (Jan 7, 2008)

dlac said:


> I have found that Dowling Graphics Press the best.. I use them exclusivly now for all my custom work.. They are exceptionally reasonably priced. They recommend a white backing if they think I need it for darks.. the coveraged is incredible and there is no thick ink build up..
> dlac


I've wanted to try them but the samples they sent me were very heavy and rubbery. I pressed some and couldn't stand wearing the shirts, it felt like the 70's all over again ... and yet, I see comments like this that they are not heavy. It's confusing.


----------



## wormil (Jan 7, 2008)

CannibalSam said:


> That's the exact same company I used. I just returned the transfers this afternoon.


5 of 6 companies I've used have at least once sent me over or under cured transfers (F&M was the exception, all theirs were fine). Some wouldn't print new ones until I returned the bad ones, some denied there was a problem, some promised to send me new ones and never did, Semo was nicest about it and the quickest to fix the problem so I still use them.


----------



## dlac (Apr 8, 2008)

Call me David, Don't call me late for lunch but do call me suprised.. I am going right now, have press warming up, Have two jobs, Just over 100shirts, from Dowling of course... Will post later on outcome but if it is the same as the last 10 years everything should be fine and customers will be thrilled.. I guess we need input from someone other than me.. Because I have never been anything but HAPPY,
David LaCrosse
dlac


----------



## larry (Mar 6, 2007)

Andy,
As the owner of Dowling Graphics I feel that putting my name on the site is fine. When you do that I can check back to find the proble. I'm sorry for your problem and I would like you to call me so I have more complete information. We try our best to prevent problems but mistakes happen. Anyone who has a problem with my company call me at 1-800-749-6933.
Also Wormil I am sorry you did not like our transfers, If you could call me as well. 

Thank You,
Larry Dowling
larry@DowlingGraphics.com




CannibalSam said:


> Today was the day I was to receive 50+ heat transfers in the mail! OH BOY! Well I go online, and in my email I get a notification from my credit company saying I have a statement ready to go. That means I have a bill to pay....well....that can't be. I haven't used the card since January. I check it, and it turns out I had been accidentally charged twice by the company I've been using to order transfers from. No big deal, I'll fight it and ask for a refund. Done. I move on with my morning, and soon my transfers arrive! Joy of joys, it's like Christmas morning! The transfers initially look great.....that is until I take a closer look. Every single sheet had 1 or 2 patches of missing ink. The ink hadn't cured 100% and was sent to me still wet, apparently. This is the 2nd time this has happened with the same company. I don't want to name any names, but can anyone recommend me a new company that has excellent turn around time, prices and the plastisol transfer actually feels soft and smooth and ISN'T WET WHEN IS SENT TO ME?!
> 
> I'm seriously considering just outsourcing my designs and just getting a screenprinter to print all my stuff now....ugh.


----------



## dlac (Apr 8, 2008)

Well I said I would tell you how it went.. I used a Dowling Stock Transfer and then dropped the company name around it .. turned out great.. Customer was thrilled, Then I got worried about Andy's post that looked like he had trouble with Dowling and was really glad that it turns out it was SEMO that sent him the bad transfers.. and not Dowling that it looked like.. I was happy in that I don't need that kind of problems..
dlac


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

Here are some places you can go. 

Stahls, Heat Transfer Warehouse, Ace Transfer Company, VersaTrans and there are many others that you can find on the IIS Show web site. Just look for exhibitors.


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

Hey Andy:

How do this work out for you?.....An update would be appreciated.....

Thanks......


----------



## CannibalSam (Oct 20, 2011)

royster13 said:


> Hey Andy:
> 
> How do this work out for you?.....An update would be appreciated.....
> 
> Thanks......


Hey sorry for the lack of details, all! My new transfers from F&M came SUPER fast, and they looked absolutely KILLER! They transferred great and they're super soft! I just wish they had a bigger size available for their sale, oh well. Definitely a fan of F&M!!!


----------



## dixieexpress (Jul 26, 2008)

I only use Dowling graphics, and have been for years, I have never had a problem, they are a great folks to deal with.


----------



## larry (Mar 6, 2007)

Cannibal Sam,
In your last thread you forgot to say that Dowling Graphics was not the company that sent you the bad transfers......If you name a company make sure you are naming the right company.

Thank you,
Larry@DowlingGraphics.com





CannibalSam said:


> Hey sorry for the lack of details, all! My new transfers from F&M came SUPER fast, and they looked absolutely KILLER! They transferred great and they're super soft! I just wish they had a bigger size available for their sale, oh well. Definitely a fan of F&M!!!


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

Larry looks like he was talking about Semo Imprints.....



larry said:


> Cannibal Sam,
> In your last thread you forgot to say that Dowling Graphics was not the company that sent you the bad transfers......If you name a company make sure you are naming the right company.
> 
> Thank you,
> [email protected]DowlingGraphics.com


----------



## Fenrir (Mar 13, 2012)

I was also confused about this so I went back and re-read the thread a few times and didn't see anything about Dowling. The OP didn't mention any company until someone else mentioned Semo.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

@larry I thought @CannibalSam said it was Semo Imprints that sent the bad transfers. Not your company.


----------



## larry (Mar 6, 2007)

thanks to everyone for your support....and if you do every have a problem with my company I still do want to know about it.......thanks
Larry@DowlingGraphics.com


----------



## jamerican352005 (Nov 1, 2008)

When placing an online order you need to be careful that you only submit a payment once. All payments through my company SEMO Imprints are done online by the customer when they check out. Reading this post doesn't upset me because I respect all feedback about my company. I'm in the same boat as Larry and feel it is ok to respond to a thread when my company is mentioned. For this particular job I will admit the customer did receive an online order where the ink was not completely cured. His reprints were sent out by our company the next day at our expense. I do want to add that my graphics art team cleaned up all artwork that was sent at no cost. On one particular job it took over an hour but we did not charge the customer. We had the time and I didn't mind helping Andy out. I also do see that you in no way shape or form wanted to talk badly about my company. I appreciate that but do need to respond because I do not want a potential customer to read this thread and not use my company for a future order. As Wormil stated mistakes do happen. As long as companies are ran by humans the room for error is there. We have happy customers every day and occasionally a mistake will happen. We take mistakes very seriously and ensure that if your job is not correct you will receive reprints or a refund. We can't be perfect but we can be honest. That is what keeps a company running as Wormil stated. I wish you the best of luck in the future Andy and we are always here if you need us.


----------



## RS71 (Sep 29, 2009)

I have ONLY dealt with Dowling Graphics for all my custom transfer needs, I as well as the customers have been greatly impressed with the overall quality of the designs. I can not recommend them enough.


----------



## larry (Mar 6, 2007)

Jamerican352005

First Thanks RS71. I talked to Bre at SEMO and I agree with her and her company. I am sure SEMO tries to do the best work possible. You can't judge a company by one job. Good luck SEMO. I am sure you're a fine company.

Larry@DowlingGraphics.com



jamerican352005 said:


> When placing an online order you need to be careful that you only submit a payment once. All payments through my company SEMO Imprints are done online by the customer when they check out. Reading this post doesn't upset me because I respect all feedback about my company. I'm in the same boat as Larry and feel it is ok to respond to a thread when my company is mentioned. For this particular job I will admit the customer did receive an online order where the ink was not completely cured. His reprints were sent out by our company the next day at our expense. I do want to add that my graphics art team cleaned up all artwork that was sent at no cost. On one particular job it took over an hour but we did not charge the customer. We had the time and I didn't mind helping Andy out. I also do see that you in no way shape or form wanted to talk badly about my company. I appreciate that but do need to respond because I do not want a potential customer to read this thread and not use my company for a future order. As Wormil stated mistakes do happen. As long as companies are ran by humans the room for error is there. We have happy customers every day and occasionally a mistake will happen. We take mistakes very seriously and ensure that if your job is not correct you will receive reprints or a refund. We can't be perfect but we can be honest. That is what keeps a company running as Wormil stated. I wish you the best of luck in the future Andy and we are always here if you need us.


----------



## DaveW (May 24, 2008)

I have used SEMO for the majority of my orders. They always go above and beyond to get me my orders and when they make mistakes, they correct them with no hassle. 

I have recently done 3 orders with F&M. Well, one order and tried to do 2 others. I tried them mostly because of the .15 1 color sale and I wanted to see if their white ink has a better shelf life than SEMO.

I did the first order and had several back and forths about the artwork, etc. They are very strict on the ganging of images, but given the price, I decided that didn't matter. Their sale, their terms.

The transfers shipped quickly and work very well. They are a heavier hand than my typical SEMO, but they explain that clearly on the website and I expected it. 

I tried to do a second 2 color order with them because they offer the bigger size transfer and it worked with my design better. Upon submission of the artwork, they had about 10 things that were not acceptable, many of which would mean a complete redesign. 

I have done literally thousands of transfers with SEMO and very rarely have artwork problems, so I sent the artwork to them to review. Bre was very clear that certain parts of my artwork were pushing the limit in a few area, but because it was black ink, she was pretty sure it would print fine. I placed the order and they turned out great. 

I just tried to submit another simple one color order for two separate prints. To save time, I just put the artwork on the same file, well separated and emailed them to let them know it was ganged and that I knew they would split it and charge me two setups.

They immediately emailed me and said that I would have to submit two orders.

Quite frankly, I find this completely ridiculous and have come to the conclusion that F&M just doesn't want my business, which I am all too happy to oblige. They could have spit the artwork in less time than it took to compose the email telling me they couldn't do it.

I am not going to spend money with a company that goes out of its way to find problems with my order. Like I said, I have been doing transfer orders for YEARS with SEMO and rarely every have artwork issues (except forgetting to convert to curves ) If I am given a set of specs, I am perfectly capable of creating artwork to those specs and submitting it in a method that is efficient for me and the vendor. 

I am sure everyone's experiences vary and I know that FM produces high quality transfers in a timely manner. 

So, in the theme of the thread, I am fed up with a certain other company and have chosen to go elsewhere...

SEMO is not perfect, but they have always treated me like the appreciate my business and have always been willing to correct errors. 

DaveW


----------



## jamerican352005 (Nov 1, 2008)

Thanks Dave! We are glad to have you back and always appreciate your orders. This thread shows how certain people can get fed up with companies. Like Larry said we all do the best we can. FM is a great company and you will see many people happy with their services. The same can be said for my company and Larry's. I think it really boils down to who you start out with is who you tend to use. If we have any jobs now that we cant handle (over 13x14.5 for example) I am now sending them Larry's way. I really enjoyed our conversation. I'm proud to be in an industry where we respect our competition and try to help each other.


----------



## jamerican352005 (Nov 1, 2008)

That we can't handle sorry. I have fat thumbs :0) hehe (growling at my iPhone)


----------

